# Loss of Favicons on Microsoft Edge Chromium



## yabbadoo

After a Windows 10 update all the favicons for my huge mass of favourites have disappeared - they are replaced by a blank page shape.
I have searched the web but cannot see a fix.
Does anybody know how I can recover ALL of these favicons ? Individual recovery is not an option.
If I use a favourite site the favicon returns - this is no use for the entire list.


----------



## Corday

Some have had them come back in a couple of weeks without doing anything.


----------

